# Quill stem



## Rhythm Thief (19 Nov 2008)

Anyone got one they don't want, preferably about 90mm in aluminium? I'll pay money for it, or I can swap it for a rear pannier rack and/or a new 26 x 1.25 slick tyre.


----------



## Dave5N (19 Nov 2008)

I take it you got the old one out, destroying it in the process?

Also forgot to tell you to use a nut and a washer if the locking wedge doesn't grip it..


----------



## stephec (19 Nov 2008)

I should have one somewhere in the shed, how desperate are you for it? I'm in Germany for the next fortnight, but I can look when I get home.


----------



## marxist_fixie (24 Nov 2008)

11cm belleri any good to you?


----------

